# My other pets *pics*



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

As promised, here are a few pics of my other pets ^_^

Firstly, we have Mo (Gizmo, but we call her Mo for short) She is a very shy cat but she is very sweet.

When she was a kitten:









And fully grown (very difficult to photograph):









Then we have Phoebee, my baby! I love her sooooo much! She is adorable, she thinks she is a dog (she chases her tail) but can be grumpy at times.

As a kitten: 









And fully grown:









Mo and Phoebee together:










Then we have Biscuits, my Golden Pyrenees (Golden retriever crossed with a Great Pyrenees mountain dog)
He's pretty big...










Me walking him at the beach: 









And a pic of him and David, that really puts his size into perspective...









Pics of my Rats will be up sooooon ^_^


----------



## Speedboat (Apr 27, 2010)

Very pretty cats and awesome dog.

Is he well trained for the walks...or does he walk you?

-Hilary


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Thanks 
He is just about well trained now. He used to walk us, but we're very into the Dog Whisperer, so we've been doing all that, and it works ^_^


----------

